
Sleep Sort in Perl 6 – Aaron Sherman - lizmat
http://ajs.github.io/tools/2019/06/26/sleep-sort-perl6.html
======
Shoop
Working link [http://ajs.github.io/tools/sleep-sort-
perl6/](http://ajs.github.io/tools/sleep-sort-perl6/)

~~~
lizmat
Thanks. Not sure how I got that link wrong :-(

